# Not my pet but here kitty,kitty!



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2022)

Maine Coon Alert---his name is Kefir and he weighs 26.5 pounds:






Yuliya, who lives in Russia, says that Kefir is now 1 year and 9 months old. He clocks in at about 26.5 pounds, a hefty weight for a cat.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Now that's  a cat!   ...     I had one years  ago.   

.. can tell this  Maine Coon Kitty is going to be big by looking at the    paws  ....


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 5, 2022)

Cats in general are super... Maine Coons, including mixed, are.. somehow.. better..


----------



## Judycat (Jan 5, 2022)

That cat looks like a lynx.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2022)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 5, 2022)

He's beautiful but then all cats are lovely.


----------

